
There are 700k open tech jobs in the US. Here is how companies can fill them - JSeymourATL
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/18/there-are-70000-open-tech-jobs-here-is-how-firms-are-hiring-for-them.html
======
bachmeier
Perhaps the easiest suggestion: be open to hiring someone over the age of 25.
When you read an article like this after seeing all the evidence of
discrimination, it's hard to be sympathetic to employers.

~~~
ThirdFoundation
I'm attempting to currently move into a junior SWE role after completing a
second BS in Computer Science (I'll be done this fall). I'm 31 and my first
degree is in finance. This is a major fear of mine.

~~~
leesec
You'll be fine. Have faith.

~~~
ThirdFoundation
Thanks -- I got in my head a bit today after being passed over for two jobs. I
appreciate the positive words, even in this anonymous internet form.

------
SantalBlush
Is it me, or are universities increasingly being expected to act as training
and employment agencies for white collar jobs? The cost of job training has
been shifted onto employees, and nobody seems to mind.

------
Zelizz
0\. Pay more.

